# Please help my p.metallica is male or female?



## Luka123 (Jun 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (Jun 21, 2017)

Luka123 said:


> View attachment 243861
> View attachment 243860
> View attachment 243858
> View attachment 243857


I'm going to say you have a gorgeous baby girl

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 21, 2017)

Grimmdreadly said:


> I'm going to say you have a gorgeous baby girl


Are you basing your assumption on the distance between the book lungs, and the lack of a dot, my
P. _metallica _did have a spot, and less distance between the book lungs, I'm not saying your wrong just wondering why you have gone with female, I posted mines in the epiandrous fussilae (spelling?) media section, and was told it was a male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (Jun 21, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> Are you basing your assumption on the distance between the book lungs, and the lack of a dot, my
> P. _metallica _did have a spot, and less distance between the book lungs, I'm not saying your wrong just wondering why you have gone with female, I posted mines in the epiandrous fussilae (spelling?) media section, and was told it was a male.


Definitely going on the space between the book lungs and the length of the epigastric furrow along with the absence of the dot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 21, 2017)

Grimmdreadly said:


> Definitely going on the space between the book lungs and the length of the epigastric furrow along with the absence of the dot.


That's what I thought, thanks for the speedy reply @Grimmdreadly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (Jun 21, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> That's what I thought, thanks for the speedy reply @Grimmdreadly


No problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (Jun 21, 2017)

Grimmdreadly said:


> Definitely going on the space between the book lungs and the length of the epigastric furrow along with the absence of the dot.


Another tell is that P.Metallica are slightly sexually dismorphic. But to me, it's way to slight to go on. Males tend to be a bit darker than females, but after about five years or so, female P.metallica become this dark rich bluish purple with slightly more striking greys, the greys become practically tans, that I love.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 21, 2017)

Here's my P. _metallica_ just over a year old and sitting at 3"+, s/he is stunning...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (Jun 21, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> View attachment 243896
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't gotten the love option back yet, but that's a gorgeous t.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luka123 (Jun 21, 2017)

means my tarantula is female ?


----------



## Grimmdreadly (Jun 21, 2017)

Luka123 said:


> means my tarantula is female ?


Yes sir


----------



## Luka123 (Jun 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luka123 (Jun 21, 2017)

Grimmdreadly said:


> Yes sir


thanks for your help

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## advan (Jun 21, 2017)

Male, the "dot" is there..........

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Luka123 (Jun 21, 2017)

My t is male or female?


----------



## Grimmdreadly (Jun 21, 2017)

advan said:


> Male, the "dot" is there..........


I personally can't see it. But if you can, you're better at it than I


----------



## advan (Jun 21, 2017)

Check the last ventral pic of the first post. See that half moon cluster of setae above the furrow that are not blue? That is the epiandrous fussillae.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (Jun 21, 2017)

advan said:


> Check the last ventral pic of the first post. See that half moon cluster of setae above the furrow that are not blue? That is the epiandrous fussillae.


It is there. Welp, I can admit when I was wrong


----------



## Ghost56 (Jun 21, 2017)

Grimmdreadly said:


> I personally can't see it. But if you can, you're better at it than I


Just noticed advan already replied explaining it, but I've already done it so might as well throw it up for others to get a look at. I knew I couldn't be the only one thinking clear male.



What's the legspan anyways OP? Assuming it's a smaller guy since the pic looks like a macro.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Luka123 (Jun 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grimmdreadly (Jun 21, 2017)

Luka123 said:


>


Unavailable video, mate.


----------



## Luka123 (Jun 21, 2017)

Grimmdreadly said:


> Unavailable video, mate.


Is now available? sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jun 21, 2017)

Looks male to me, but you never know. Best off waiting until it molts for a definitive answer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## grayzone (Jun 21, 2017)

That is definitely male haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------

